# Please Help Me Name This Guy!



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

I am pretty sure that I am going to keep this little ram for breeding my ewes. I really like his coloring...a nice silver. Right now he is 3 mos old, so think of him as an adult...no babyish names please! He is a Shetland if that helps. His horns will curl forward around his eyes as he matures.





































The ewes names are: Faith, Hope, Joy, Promise and Love. Thank you for your ideas!


----------



## Gumtree (Aug 15, 2009)

Shetland Sheldon ? all i can think of atm


----------



## Chi Chi (Mar 7, 2010)

Spencer?


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

haha. i think a manly name would be "Braun", "Xterminator", "Pioneer" ...not spencer or sheldon  lol JK


----------



## Chi Chi (Mar 7, 2010)

I like Braun!!!


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

So far Ilike Braun the best...keep them coming!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I like Braun. I think he looks kinda like a Butch or Bud too.


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

I like Braun too!


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

How about Excalibur - after King Author's magic sword. You could call him "Cal" for short.

Deb Mc


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

brutus


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Okay, this is a little off the wall but how about Harmony? You have a Faith, Hope and Joy..... The title to a song by a Southern Gospel Group called Young Harmony......It kind of all ties in. A handsome fellow by the way.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> I like Braun!!!


 Ditto.... :thumb:


----------



## farmgirl1 (Mar 14, 2010)

I like Brutus!! Lol idk stormy?? He is a cutie


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

If you'd like to stay in keeping with the girls names, you could name him Christian. Or Righteous  Or Temperence Or if you like a more "tough" name maybe Defender?

Just some ideas that kind of stick with the "goodness" theme...


----------



## GoatGirlMO (Aug 13, 2010)

Our dogs have the same theme (Love, Faith, Hope, and Grace) and our boy's name is Honor.


----------



## tracyqh (Aug 9, 2010)

Shawn Connery. He's a Scot. James... James Bond.


----------

